# Reset Oil Light on 2005 Ford Freestyle



## abcharris1 (Aug 2, 2007)

I am trying to find out how to reset the "Oil Life 0%" light that comes on every time I turn on the car. If you get the oil changed at the dealership, it's reset for you, but other places don't know how to do it. I was told that the instructions for that were left out of the manual but there is a way to do it. I appreciate any help with the annoying problem.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello abcharris1!
I would just call the dealer.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Got someone checking on this...bear with us!


----------



## garymurray (Aug 10, 2007)

Simple to do...

On the steering wheel you have several buttons behind the usual media, volume, all that jazz.

You should have a Reset, Setup and Info button.

Turn car on, hit the setup several times (I think it is three times) at least continue until you see system check.

Then hit (its either reset, or info I think it is the info button). It will do an oil life check and at the bottom it will tell you (hit reset if oil is new) that's it. This will also allow you to do a full systems check of everything in your vehicle that has sensors. Fuel, Windshield Wiper, Transmission, Coolant, etc.

Hope this helps.

God bless, and if you don't know Jesus as your saviour, please know that he wants to save your soul. He died on the cross for your sins that you might have everlasting life in Heaven, all you have to do is accept him, admit your a sinner and ask him to save your soul.


----------

